# 21Rs Bearing+Hub Part Numbers



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

My name is John, I am a new member but not new to trailers. I have a question which I am hoping someone has the info for; would someone happen to have the bearing/hub PN information?

We just purchased a 2003 21RS that was well loved by its previous original owner. They didnt use the trailer too much, but had everything done at RV shops (including a wheel bearing check/repack recently).

That being said, I want to put together a kit of all the needed replacement parts in case I toast a wheel bearing somewhere (as its never in a good spot and farthest away from everything). This will have all of the bearings, races and a replacement hub (I will buy separately or a kit if someone has a link they could share)

I had a kit for my old trailer, but that kit was sold with my old trailer. The outback is in storage at this point so I wont have time to really dig into the axles to check work for a couple weeks.

Thank you for your help, this is a really helpful place. =-)


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Here you go,

Inner;

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Bearings-and-Races/etrailer/L68149.html

Outer;

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Bearings-and-Races/etrailer/L44649.html

Kit;

https://www.etrailer.com/p-BK2-100.html

Drum and bearing kit;

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hubs-and-Drums/etrailer/AKHD-550-35-EZ-K.html

Brake assy right hand;

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Brakes/etrailer/AKEBRK-35R.html

Brake assy left hand;

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Brakes/etrailer/AKEBRK-35L.html

John

P.S. All these parts are very common and almost any RV shop or trailer dealer will have them in stock. They are also very common on Ebay. It's standard 3500lbs 10" trailer brakes.


----------



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

fjr vfr said:


> Here you go,
> 
> Inner;
> 
> ...


awesome! Thank you for the info, it is very appreciated!


----------

